# Getting a new slug gun



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Well im 16 and in the past ive used my dads smooth bore 20 or my grandpas 12 rifled bore 1100 remington with x6 simons scope. And i really enjoy using it so i dont have to throw slugs at deer with that iron sight 20 ga. So does anybody know of a good acurate gun preferably 12 ga rifled bore thats under $450?


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Go to dicks sporting goods and get the combo pack Mossberg 500 comes with a rifled barrel and field barrel (smooth bore). It's well under 450 and worth the money

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i seen someone i think on here was selling a savage bolt action slug gun i think it was a 20ga. but i guarantee that thing would be a awesome deer gun


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

870 remmington shot gun with a fully rifled cantilever barrel and top it with a 1.5 to 5 adjustable power scope. then try the copper solid slugs made by remmington and you will have a tack driver. the better the scope you can put on it will make a difference. leupold is what I have on mine 2 to 7 power adjustable shotgun model. but you could put a simmons on it at a much cheaper price. and its much better then the savage model gun .


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

H and R ultra slug with lightfield slugs will shoot a 1 inch to 2 inch group at 100 yards. I've had mine for probably 15 years and it has always performed better than any other gun I have "shot" against.Having said that my mom has a rossi 20 gauge and its was extremely accurate with the lightfield slugs. Shooting a single shot will help you learn the value of one well place shot.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

I picked up a mossberg 500 last with a rifled barrel on it for like $240 I think! I shoot the hornady SST's through it! Amazing groups, sighted it at 2.5 inches high at 50 yards as recommended by hornady. End result, took a 120 inch 8 pt at 173 yards last year on opening day


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I would recommend the savage 220, I hunted with a marlin 512 for years and this savage is unbelievable,look it up and read the reviews on it.Good luck hunting this year.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

camo.. thats what i have is the 512 the savage shoots better than it? I love my 512 but its a beast to carry around.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Icefisher I hear ya,one heavy gun.The 512 was a great gun until I started doing some drives,the 220 is a 20 gauge and it shoots so much flatter,I love shooting it it the closest thing to a rifle I've seen.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have an 870 20g field gun and it is great, i have an 11-87 20g deer gun with rifled barrel and 2-7 leopuld scope on it and it is great. but no doubt, the savage 12g with bushnell 1.5-4 scope is THE tack driver. there is a reason most rifles are bolt action. the problem with the savage is, it is a big heavy gun. great for sitting, but not so great for moving around. savage didn't make the 20g when i got the 12g or i would have went with the 20. if you are looking for the utmost accuracy, the savage is the choice. the mossberg 500 or rem 870 are also great guns and will do the job, and give you the option for a field barrel. just depends on what you want to spend and if you want a dedicated deer gun verses a multi use gun. good luck in your hunt.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

dang thats sweeet. what slugs do you shoot out of it?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the Savage 220 and it is a real tack driver. Love the gun.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

wannabe said:


> H and R ultra slug with lightfield slugs will shoot a 1 inch to 2 inch group at 100 yards. I've had mine for probably 15 years and it has always performed better than any other gun I have "shot" against.Having said that my mom has a rossi 20 gauge and its was extremely accurate with the lightfield slugs. Shooting a single shot will help you learn the value of one well place shot.


I got My Daughter the 20 gauge ultra slugs yet from Dicks and the gun shoots awesome, we put a red dot scope on it. 
And the price was great I think We got it for $259


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

my dad shoots a 20 gauge ultra slug the heavy weight model. I shoot the ultralight 20. They seem to prefer the Accutip by remington and 200 yards is a chip shot. He has a 3X9X50 and a pop can at 150 is very durable. Really awesome setup for 300 bucks or so really nice setup period.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

icefisherman4life said:


> i seen someone i think on here was selling a savage bolt action slug gun i think it was a 20ga. but i guarantee that thing would be a awesome deer gun


I have one of these. It is a fantastic gun


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses!
I decided to go with the Mossberg 500 combo with slug and field barrel and 3-9x ML scope on it. It would be nice to have 200 yard chipshots with the savage 220. But I think I could get more out of this gun. I dont see myself in a situation having to take a shot over 100 yards in the properties I hunt anyways. But im looking forward to breaking it in next weekend with some fairy diddle shootin. (squirrels)


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on your new gun. Enjoy better than them video games.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

congrads on the new gun, that 500 will serve you well.


----------

